# Duo Gold Spilo's



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think I could get 2 Gold Spilo's in a 55g or would they tear each other up? Aquascape says Golds can be shoaled but they need alot of room (20-30 gallons apiece) so according to that my 55 "should" be ok right?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

55 gallon is way to small. I wouldn't even bother unless you have atleast 125. Then go with like 4 or 5 of em. 2 golds in a 55 would just be a waste of your money in the long run.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Right on. I was planning on getting a 120g+ some time in the future for my RBP's so I would like to get some really great show P in my other 55, but my goal is not to buy some fish that I can't properly take care of.







so what P's from the Serras family if any can I put in my 55?? I am fine with going with a solo P. I was thinking of getting an Elong for my 55. Is this a good idea?? I guess I would like to hear some suggestions from those who are more knowledgable in such matters







but I guess if I was gonna go with a single fish in my 55 I'd like it to be "speacial" you know


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think a single spilo in a 55gallon would be a great tank, you might want to look into some live plants and nice driftwood.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

get a medium size rhom







id say no to just 2 spilos they will fight each other ALL THE TIME fin nips and bites i have kept 1 gold wit my pygos for a year and a half he is the 1 in the middle ill post a pic for you but man get a rhom

its a cell phone pic and here is 1 of my rhom also but i would not try a gold with reds


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great pics for a cellphone!







that is amazing....I thought that a gold serras would tear up RBP's! and was that a "Diamond" Rhom?


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

thank u tes its a gold diamond and those are caribe not rbps


----------



## Ak632 (Nov 16, 2006)

NIH23 said:


> get a medium size rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I guess I was just lucky then-Cause my 2 6 inch golds were just fine in there 55 gal tank until they got an upgrade-


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

damn those caribe look a little small to be in there for over a year.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> damn those caribe look a little small to be in there for over a year.


Maybe stress can help slow down the growth of the fish?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> damn those caribe look a little small to be in there for over a year.:laugh:


Maybe stress can help slow down the growth of the fish?
[/quote]

that is very true


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> damn those caribe look a little small to be in there for over a year.:laugh:


Maybe stress can help slow down the growth of the fish?
[/quote]

no man lol i meant the gold has been with various pygos never had a prob just sold the bigger 1s


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

since when has anyone taken that kid ^^ seriously for anything he said


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Not me..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

in a 55, not much room but, if ur golds are extremly small like 2"...u might have luck for a while.

Get like a group in there like four 2"ers


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

> since when has anyone taken that kid ^^ seriously for anything he said





> Not me..


why because im better then you?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> > since when has anyone taken that kid ^^ seriously for anything he said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are calling your bullshit, but thats just me. I guess they could feel inferior to you, but I doubt thats it.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok you guys now do u believe me and feel stupid "when he was with the bigger pygos"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Not bad, I still think my Asian arowana kicks ass










not to mention my diablo










oh, and my 850g fish tank.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow that tank looks just like mine very nice! nice car and arowana too!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> wow that tank looks just like mine very nice! nice car and arowana too!


thanks man. The tank might look like yours, but its definitely mine. I just fixed it up and im waiting on filters for it.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh wow me to ordered 2 fx5s and 5 penguin 350s how bout you?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> oh wow me to ordered 2 fx5s and 5 penguin 350s how bout you?


naw man, im loaded... i ordered gold plated eheims all around.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

come on to my place and check it out oh and also put a $5,000 bet on it and i mean you can come look at it


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> come on to my place and check it out oh and also put a $5,000 bet on it and i mean you can come look at it


If we have the same looking tank why on earth would i want to pay you 5k to come look at yours?


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

last thing im gonna say i meant u were sayin i didnt really have it thats all and sorry Gaijin987 did not mean to fight on your thread


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright...enough of this petty bickering and get back on topic.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck hope it works


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

not gonna try the 2 golds







just to let you all know







I'm still undecided but it's half the fun right?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, lol

Well, do as you please, but try and use a 6' tank as the others told you.


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

do what you want man, and if you can become successful at such an 'impossible' task then more people will try it .. and soon we will have write-ups on how to 'shoal serras in a home aquarium'.. and you will be king of p-fury







take into account what many other members tell you due to past experiences, but at the same time do what you want, because ultimately you are the man with the fishies and the tanks..


----------

